# Penn Special Senator 4/0 113H...



## SA-fisher (Sep 29, 2008)

New here and looking for the advice for the Penn Special Senator 4/0 113H, Im looking in to getting a couple of these for pier fishing, could this get that bait out their a ways with say like a 4 or 5 oz weight, also what type of rod would you pair it with, im thinking about a 10 foot, and also what kind of line/poundage would perform best on it for the pier or beach , what do yall have to say about it? any advice would be a huge help thanks


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

The 113H is a little heavy for casting baits. I know people do use them, but for getting into pierfishing I would stick with something smaller. Good choices include:

Abu Garcia 6500 (any model)
Penn 525 Mag
Penn 535
Diawa SLOSH30
Diawa SL30SHA or SHX
Avet SX
Penn Jigmaster 500
Penn Squidder
Penn Senator 112 (3/0)

There are plenty of reels out there that will be much more manageable for casting than the 113. JMO

Evan


----------



## SA-fisher (Sep 29, 2008)

hey thanks i hear ya, but would say the 6500 work for 4 to 6 ft sharks


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

If you're looking for a castable pier shark reel I'd reccomend the 525, the SLOSH 30 or the Jigmaster.

I just spooled my Jigmaster with 35# braid, and it holds a little under 700 yds. The 525 will hold close to 300 yds of 17# mono, and the SLOSH 30 will hold just a little more than that of 20. But the 525 is easily the best caster out of the lot, IMHO.

The real question is how far are you looking to cast?

Evan


----------



## SA-fisher (Sep 29, 2008)

im think about 50 yards i was pier fishing this week and this guy was launching his 113 and 114 a long ways with a 10fter and a 12fter


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

SA-fisher said:


> im think about 50 yards i was pier fishing this week and this guy was launching his 113 and 114 a long ways with a 10fter and a 12fter


A penn 4/0 is a great reel, I own two. 
I love the line capacity with 30lb mono and great drag.
The smaller reels cast great with lighter mono but will choke and die if you try to load them with 30lb mono.

You can get much further out than 50 yards out with 5 ounces.
I would pair the Senator 4/0 with a 10-12 foot rod.

Learn as much as you can about the Hawaiian slide bait Ulua technique.

In the slide bait method you cast your lead out first, then attach you're bait to you're main line via a slider (at times I just use a heavy duty snap swivel).

The slider (or snap swivel) is attached to a line, hook and bait, then clipped to you're main line. You can get the bait way out there without the helicopter effect plus you can use larger baits.

I forgot to mention you should use circle hooks for best results, with circle hooks you dont need to set the hook.

Practise casting with the sinker alone for max distance.

Once again, study Hawaiian slide bait Ulua method on line.

Good luck and tight lines.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

I own the wide version of the 4/0 and can't imagine casting that thing. But if people are saying it could be done, I might give it a try on those days where yakking bait doesn't want to pan out.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Don't overlook the Penn 113HN Baja Special. It's narrower and more rugged than the 113H, and much easier to mag and cast. It has been discontinued by Penn, but there are plenty available New on Ebay. Don't pay more than $175 for it though, and you should be able to get one cheaper. For 4 - 6 foot sharks, though, I think the 113H is overkill.


----------



## cannotlogin (Sep 1, 2008)

kingfisherman23 said:


> The 113H is a little heavy for casting baits. I know people do use them, but for getting into pierfishing I would stick with something smaller. Good choices include:
> 
> Abu Garcia 6500 (any model)
> Penn 525 Mag
> ...



And the saltists.


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

sprtsracer said:


> Don't overlook the Penn 113HN Baja Special. It's narrower and more rugged than the 113H, and much easier to mag and cast. It has been discontinued by Penn, but there are plenty available New on Ebay. Don't pay more than $175 for it though, and you should be able to get one cheaper. For 4 - 6 foot sharks, though, I think the 113H is overkill.


Yes, the Penn 4/0 I cast with is a Baja Special I bought years ago.

The reel is a little bigger than a 500 Jig Master, and has bearings as opposed to brass bushings.
It holds around 350 yards of 30lb mono.

My other 4/0 is a HLW wide spool, this one holds much more line than my Baja Special. I use this one for Tuna and dont really cast with this reel.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Al Kai said:


> Yes, the Penn 4/0 I cast with is a Baja Special I bought years ago.
> 
> The reel is a little bigger than a 500 Jig Master, and has bearings as opposed to brass bushings.
> It holds around 350 yards of 30lb mono.
> ...


Yup...Penn should NEVER have discontinued the Baja Special. It's a great reel! Easy to mag and easy, afterwards, to cast. Makes one FANTASTIC shark reel...load it with 80 lb. Power Pro and you are "good to go"!!!


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

I can't imagine how much braid (or the cost thereof) it would take to spool up the 4/0 HLW. It took me FOREVER it seemed to load mine up with 50# mono. It seemed like I was reeling for hours and hours.


----------



## SA-fisher (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks alot guys these r great, do any of yall have pictures of what these leaders look like all rigged up? thanks again


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

SA-fisher said:


> thanks alot guys these r great, do any of yall have pictures of what these leaders look like all rigged up? thanks again


Check out Hawaiian slide bait on the net, it will explain it all and show pictures.

Also, there are many nice rigs here on P&S if you search the posts and vist the bible section as well.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Hannibal said:


> I can't imagine how much braid (or the cost thereof) it would take to spool up the 4/0 HLW. It took me FOREVER it seemed to load mine up with 50# mono. It seemed like I was reeling for hours and hours.


I spooled my 114H (6/0) with 40# BBG and it held about 480 yds, which I think pretty well matches up with the line cap on the 113HLW. That said, I've now spooled the 114H with 50# Cortland braid. The reel holds almost 1100 yds of the stuff, at a price of $100 for a 1200 yd spool. This leaves me enough to make a 50# topshot on my Jigmaster, which is spooled with 700 yds of 35# Gorilla Braid.

SA-Fisher, check the shark leader thread in the rod/plug/rig building section. I posted a link to the Bible post on castable shark rigs,

Evan


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

Al Kai said:


> Learn as much as you can about the Hawaiian slide bait Ulua technique.
> 
> In the slide bait method you cast your lead out first, then attach you're bait to you're main line via a slider (at times I just use a heavy duty snap swivel).
> 
> ...




Sounds like a *Pin Rig* to me


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Its a pin rig except instead of a quick-release and a separate fighting rod the whole thing is on one line. The hooks are connected directly to what would be the anchor line in a two-rod system.

Evan


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Kingfisherman23 is right.


----------



## smoken16/0penn (Sep 30, 2009)

*penn baja*

penn has re released the baja http://www.limboland.net/Merchant2/...ode=_16737&Category_Code=NIms&Product_Count=5


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

smoken16/0penn said:


> penn has re released the baja http://www.limboland.net/Merchant2/...ode=_16737&Category_Code=NIms&Product_Count=5


That's not a re-release. Probably just New Old Stock. Also, that's the original retail price. You can find new ones for around $150-$175 elsewhere, with Ebay being one source. Some Mom and Pop stores still have them also.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Well, I have to eat my words...sort of. Although Penn did not really bring back the Baja as a reel in their line-up, they did agree to do a limited one-time production run of the 113HN Baja. Just found that out. Once that run is over, there will be no more. I have no idea how many they plan on making, however.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah but its $250 for a narrow spool 113H. If it was $150 I would be very tempted. It's just not in the cards for me cause I already have a 113 and I haven't used since I got back from the Pacific where I used it for shark and ulua. That was in 1988


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Tracker16 said:


> Yeah but its $250 for a narrow spool 113H. If it was $150 I would be very tempted. It's just not in the cards for me cause I already have a 113 and I haven't used since I got back from the Pacific where I used it for shark and ulua. That was in 1988


But the Baja is a much better reel...25+ lbs of drag (I think Penn says 27 or 28) Alluminum frame, power handle, and it's one tough reel...much tougher than any of the Senators. I was told by Penn that the only reason they did this limited production run was because of demand. That should tell us something. I paid about $165 for mine with shipping, but that was shortly after it was discontinued. Ebay may have some in your price range, if not now...maybe later after this run is over. The tech at Penn could not tell me where the run will be made (i.e, maybe China) so that is suspect in itself.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

The Baja is a sweet reel. But one can modify a Senator and get similar results. And save a few bucks. I believe Alan Tani has a tutorial on one. I rebuilt mine with upgraded gears and drags. And it will stop a majority of Grouper outa 100' waters.


----------



## JMerrill (Sep 20, 2011)

SA-fisher said:


> New here and looking for the advice for the Penn Special Senator 4/0 113H, Im looking in to getting a couple of these for pier fishing, could this get that bait out their a ways with say like a 4 or 5 oz weight, also what type of rod would you pair it with, im thinking about a 10 foot, and also what kind of line/poundage would perform best on it for the pier or beach , what do yall have to say about it? any advice would be a huge help thanks


I have several 4/0 113H used for light and med. trolling they'er not good for pier fishing! Something like a penn 7500 or 8500 would be ideal for pier application and allow distance and max line cap. 113H and others like the 309 level wind are designed for bottom fishing and trolling. 7500 will allow casting, free lining and just about any other application where you would be restricted with 113H 4/0 or alike. good luck


----------

